

5 Million Dollars 1 Terabyte - nextparadigms
http://www.art404.com/5million.html

======
reemrevnivek
It's a hard drive on a pedestal. "Toggle Info" is clickable, and brings up the
message:

"5 Million Dollars 1 Terabyte" (2011) is a sculpture consisting of a 1 TB
Black External Hard Drive containing $5,000,000 worth of illegally downloaded
files. A full list of the files with clickable download links can be found
here: <http://www.art404.com/5million1terrabyte.pdf>.

Interestingly, there don't appear to be any music or video files on the disk.
It's stuff like Adobe, Autocad, and Rosetta Stone software, games, font
collections, and book collections. "Fiction Books 2003-201", "Science Text
Book Collection", "Fiction Library", and "Osprey Book Collection" accounts for
a little over 4 million of the total.

Makes me wonder how little space would be required to rack up 5 million
dollars worth of copyright infringements if DVD rips or MP3s were included on
the device.

